# Cornelius and Conrad the Beautiful Bettas



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Here are my two Bettas! the purple is a crowntail and the red is a halfmoon. 
They are in a 3 gallon and 2.5 gallon lowlight-planted tanks. They will get nicer homes eventually 









This spoiled bugger gets a great view of the patio


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a really cool purple! I like the 3rd pic of him with his beard out. He looks all pouty  And a really nice red guy too!

What kind of plants have you got in those tanks?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Very beautiful Bettas! Love the color of the CT.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Beau-ti-ful!!!


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

THanks guys 

Bulldog --> I have Cryptocoyne Balansae and Wenditii, Java Moss, Java Fern, and some sort of hygrophila between the two tanks. 

An indian almond leaf is floating in the purple one's tank...


----------

